
Show HN: *nixy filter to color stdout, by rows or space-separated columns - devnonymous
https://github.com/lonetwin/colorize
======
devnonymous
I created this script a few days ago and it has proved it be quite useful. It
isn't polished (ie: no doc, tests ..not even 'standard' arg parsing) but it
has made debugging and reading logs so much easier that I thought I just had
to share it. Comments and PRs welcome.

PS: note, feel free to fork and make it 'Enterprise ready', if you are
inclined to but I will be very reluctant to add bloaty ^features^ to this.

~~~
devnonymous
Just added an update to the script. Now you can also specify the colors to
use. Oddly enough the asciinema demo thumbnail is no longer rendering
correctly on the github readme. Please click on the link to see the demo.

------
basename
I've been looking for a simple way to separate commands from their arguments,
in 'history' output. Aliased.

    
    
        [ -x $HOME/bin/colorize.py ] && alias h="history | colorize.py 4"

------
ninju
Cool tool... One small hiccup that I saw in the demo when listing files in
'alternate' mode, when the last row was gray the background showed 'black'
after the last characters

~~~
devnonymous
Thanks ! I'm glad you liked it. I think might be some sort of artifact of the
asciinema rendering the screencast. I don't see that in the terminal.

------
lousken
that tail looks very useful, thanks!

